# I built some more



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi, Its been awhile since I've posted some guitars. I think I've built 2 more since the Challenger guitar. One is a bass the other is another doubleneck.I'll have some pics tomorrow. In September Barrie put on a 2010 New Music Festival. My sons band won Best Metal ,then the same night had a song played on ROCK95 here in Barrie.


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

*Bass and doubleneck*

Here are the pics.







.







.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I like em! Cool idea for the double neck. What's that red one hanging left of the bass with the tuners behind the bridge??


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Thats a doubleneck .These are my first 3 I built.







,


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Cool as usual!

AJC


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

that is unique that's for sure , very nice thanks for posting


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for your comments,


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

That's very cool, nice work wish I had your creativity.


----------



## guitarlover (Oct 22, 2010)

learn more here


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi, I just remembered.Just for fun I typed in GRIMBLY Guitars(thats my last name) just to see what would come up.I found one website some guy from Brazil I think started a thread call weird guitars. I went there and wow there was my red doubleneck (the one above). Weird or what.


----------

